# Cemu, the first working WiiU emulator, has just been released.



## Cyberghost (Oct 13, 2015)

*gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/wii-u-gamepad-798x350.jpg​
A Wii U emulator for the PC, known as Cemu, has suddenly surfaced on the gbatemp forums. It is said to be fully functional in terms of running and rendering commercial games. However, at this point in time, it’s pretty unoptimized and will need a number of updates before it can perform well on a wider range of PC hardware. At present, you should expect low frame rates and long load times

Currently, the emulator lacks controller support, and you have to make do with a PC keyboard. You’ll be able to configure the Wii U Gamepad functions to your keyboard via the emulator’s key mapping menu. Also, audio support is unavailable at present. Given that this is a very early build, these features are likely to come soon in future updates.

Cemu requires OpenGL 3.3, and can run encrypted Wii U images (WUD) and RPX/RPL files. It supports an internal resolution of 1920×1080, provided that the game you’re running also supports it natively. Also, keep in mind that the emulator only supports 64-bit Windows operating systems.

According to the release notes, the emulator has been tested on Intel and Nvidia hardware. AMD hardware, both CPU and GPU, have yet to be tested with Cemu.

Source: [RELEASE] Cemu - Wii U emulator


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 13, 2015)

kinda pointless imho
1. you cant use a 2nd screen or controller ,motion sensor etc
2. WiiU has a serious lack of titles,even compared to the Wii


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2015)

it'll take ages to get to the point where we can actually play. good news btw. still waiting for 3DS emulator


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> it'll take ages to get to the point where we can actually play. good news btw. still waiting for 3DS emulator



me tooooo (((

Ace attourney dual destinies 

wish i had a 3ds or atleast an ipad


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> me tooooo (((
> 
> Ace attourney dual destinies
> 
> wish i had a 3ds or atleast an ipad



its really costly for a handheld console 

I want to play new zelda link btw worlds and new mario


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for Sharing...

I have played emulated games on NDS, MAME, GBA & PS1, PS2


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 20, 2015)

PSP has a 3DS emulator btw
you can try the PPSSPP emulator and try running the 3DS PSP Emulator under that and see if it works I guess


----------



## Alok (Oct 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> PSP has a 3DS emulator btw
> you can try the PPSSPP emulator and try running the 3DS PSP Emulator under that and see if it works I guess



It won't. And 3DS have more powerful hardware than PSP.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> me tooooo (((
> 
> Ace attourney dual destinies
> 
> wish i had a 3ds or atleast an ipad



I just tried Citra Emulator for 3DS and it is running Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 25, 2015)

Framerates ? is it playable ????


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 11, 2015)

Alok said:


> It won't. And 3DS have more powerful hardware than PSP.



you are seriously misinformed and obviously havent used it then
I happen to actually own a PSP and a 3DS and have tried the emulator on my PSP,works rather well
dont just go by specs, not everything is about which has the better numbers on paper


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> you are seriously misinformed and obviously havent used it then
> I happen to actually own a PSP and a 3DS and have tried the emulator on my PSP,works rather well
> dont just go by specs, not everything is about which has the better numbers on paper



oh please go ahead and link us, this is gonna get funny


----------



## ZTR (Nov 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> PSP has a 3DS emulator btw
> you can try the PPSSPP emulator and try running the 3DS PSP Emulator under that and see if it works I guess


Source please


----------



## Alok (Nov 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> you are seriously misinformed and obviously havent used it then
> I happen to actually own a PSP and a 3DS and have tried the emulator on my PSP,works rather well
> dont just go by specs, not everything is about which has the better numbers on paper



Awww I'm speechless. Please tell me how can I achieve that software you used.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> you are seriously misinformed and obviously havent used it then
> I happen to actually own a PSP and a 3DS and have tried the emulator on my PSP,works rather well
> dont just go by specs, not everything is about which has the better numbers on paper



my apologies I got mixed up between 3ds and ds in the above post
there is actually a working DS emulator though......
I do have a 3DS but I only have DS titles and I barely have used it and received it as a gift

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> oh please go ahead and link us, this is gonna get funny



you should rather just keep to yourself if you cant say anything productive than try and get into another fight with me or those other two like last time
like I said last time, ignore because none of us have interest in talking to you


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 11, 2015)

nono, the only person misinformed is you, thats all i meant to say..


> like I said last time, ignore because none of us have interest in talking to you



i really doubt that


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2015)

Nintendo DS already has good working emulator


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Nintendo DS already has good working emulator


shouldn't have said that.

Will start playing a Pokemon game tomorrow now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2015)

ico said:


> shouldn't have said that.
> 
> Will start playing a Pokemon game tomorrow now.



try Drastic DS emulator android emulator..

and try Phoenix Wright Ace attourney, that game works perfectly wtih android because the entire game is touch screen based


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> nono, the only person misinformed is you, thats all i meant to say..
> 
> 
> i really doubt that



misinformed ? I simply made a mistake
LOL look at yourself first, you are the one who always spreads misinformation


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> misinformed ? I simply made a mistake
> LOL look at yourself first, you are the one who always spreads misinformation


Other people can also make mistakes. You are the one who used the *misinformed* word first.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 13, 2015)

ico said:


> Other people can also make mistakes. You are the one who used the *misinformed* word first.



but he is usually the misinformed one pushing his opinion on others
like you said anyone can make mistakes
this guy just loves to infuriate and taunt, theres a better way to behave in a forum 
just saying


----------

